# Étude for piano, in C-minor



## Omnimusic

Hello everyone,

Here is one étude from a series, which I wrote some time ago. I would be very grateful if you could provide me with comments and critical viewpoints.
Best regards.

The URL is: http://picosong.com/TgAE


----------



## Pugg

How do you like them yourself?


----------



## Omnimusic

Pugg said:


> How do you like them yourself?


Thanks a lot Pugg for your question.

I do like three of them, which includes this one. I have thrown away the ones, which I disliked. I don´t want to go back to them and "adjust" things. It would just mean a lot of work, and usually, the outcome is not satisfactory. It is better to write something new.
The one I posted here is maybe not the best one, but I think that it follows my idea of the intended purpose (an exercise where both hands play chords simultaneously, while a melodic line is embedded).
Maybe I am doing something incorrect,or maybe the piece is boring. I hope that I will get some feedback. Critical comments are so important for me!


----------



## arnerich

It's a nice little piece. It doesn't sounds terribly difficult to play (not a criticism) and reminds me more of a Schubert moment musical than an etude. Nicely done, thanks for posting.


----------



## Pugg

Omnimusic said:


> Thanks a lot Pugg for your question.
> 
> I do like three of them, which includes this one. I have thrown away the ones, which I disliked. I don´t want to go back to them and "adjust" things. It would just mean a lot of work, and usually, the outcome is not satisfactory. It is better to write something new.
> The one I posted here is maybe not the best one, but I think that it follows my idea of the intended purpose (an exercise where both hands play chords simultaneously, while a melodic line is embedded).
> Maybe I am doing something incorrect,or maybe the piece is boring. I hope that I will get some feedback. Critical comments are so important for me!


I am not the judge, putting yourself out there with your work alone is worthy of a compliment. The only thing I can think off that it's not that original, but don't mind me, I am listening to pianist a lot so it can be me.


----------



## Omnimusic

Reply to arnerich and Pugg

Thanks a lot arnerich for your comments. I am sure that you are right about this piece being not too difficult to play, at least not for the professional pianist. For me, it is still demanding to perform rapid and simultaneous changes of different chords in both hands, but then, I am at an intermediate level. I was intrigued that this piece reminded you of a Moment Musical of Schubert (although I think that my piece is actually very different). Again, this was completely unintentional, but then, I have played these pieces and his Impromptus very often, so this may be the reason for the influence. 
After having written the above, I went back to look at the Moments Musicaux, and the one showing some structural similarities with my étude could be # 5. Would you agree? But then, there are also large differences in the music and the melody between the pieces (of course Schubert being totally superior!). But I think that the Schubert piece is much easier to play. There are no difficult rapid chord changes for the left hand (it is more repetitive), and it sort of flows easily by itself (but his piece is a gem!). 

Hello Pugg
I very much appreciate your comments. It is so important for me to get feedback on my work. In fact, composing music is a lonely job! You are only there by yourself, particularly me, who is not part of a musical environment such as a conservatory . But I want to learn more and improve, and therefore, critical comments/reviews from professionals are so important for me! You are probably right about the non-originality of my work, but I would be very grateful if you could develop this a bit more. Are you thinking of a particular composer, and could you possibly give me an example of a particular piece?

Best regards.


----------



## Vasks

My one suggestion is to take a few of the cadential points that halt rhythmically and alter them so that there is some motion while the chord itself sits (i.e. a link of some sort to the next phrase). You do one nicely at the 1:32 mark.

Mind you not all cadences have to have links, but there's a few too many cadential rhythmic dead spots. Otherwise it was pleasant to hear your piece.


----------



## Omnimusic

Vasks said:


> My one suggestion is to take a few of the cadential points that halt rhythmically and alter them so that there is some motion while the chord itself sits (i.e. a link of some sort to the next phrase). You do one nicely at the 1:32 mark.
> 
> Mind you not all cadences have to have links, but there's a few too many cadential rhythmic dead spots. Otherwise it was pleasant to hear your piece.


Thanks a lot Vasks for your comment. I am extremely pleased with this. You are a professional composer, this is obvious from your suggestion.
I will go through the piece carefully to see how (or if) it can be structurally improved. I think that at least at one other place, it would in fact be a good idea to insert a link, but in a different way as done at 1:32, otherwise it may become too repetitive (I think that you know what I mean). If I manage to improve the piece, I will repost it.
Thanks again!
Best regards


----------



## James Mann

Pugg said:


> I am not the judge, putting yourself out there with your work alone is worthy of a compliment. The only thing I can think off that it's not that original, but don't mind me, I am listening to pianist a lot so it can be me.


Who/what do you consider original? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Pugg

James Mann said:


> Who/what do you consider original? if you don't mind me asking


If you take the time and go trough the "Toady's composers" you see what I mean. This is a bit of everting. 
By original I mean all the great ones with outstanding piano compositions.


----------



## nikola

I noticed that Pugg likes some of my music. So, my music is probably original


----------



## Razumovskymas

very nice!

I hear some Bach some Schubert and some Mozart. Lacks a bit more Beethoven maybe ;-)


----------



## nikola

Razumovskymas, what's the point of listening to anyone's piece for only cca 10 seconds? Isn't it better then not to listen to it at all? Don't you agree?


----------



## nikola

Omnimusic said:


> Hello Pugg
> I very much appreciate your comments. It is so important for me to get feedback on my work. In fact, composing music is a lonely job! You are only there by yourself, particularly me, who is not part of a musical environment such as a conservatory . But I want to learn more and improve, and therefore, critical comments/reviews from professionals are so important for me! You are probably right about the non-originality of my work, but I would be very grateful if you could develop this a bit more. Are you thinking of a particular composer, and could you possibly give me an example of a particular piece?


I'll try to answer to this question. Unlike probably many other composers here I'm not a 'professional'. I'm an amateur and I started to compose music because I wanted to and I wanted to enjoy in the process and I do enjoy in it even though my piano playing sucks. I even don't write music sheet, because I don't know how to and I don't care. 
From technical point of view my music is to many "trained" ears too simple. Of course, that is only one side of the perceiving point.

What I noticed on this board and on other boards where classically trained composers post their music is that most of the time such music is pastiche of all already known classical music. Your piece is nice, but if I want to listen to Beethoven's or Mozart's or any other famous classical composer piano music, do you think that I would listen to your music? 
I wouldn't. Your piece is technically very nice and 90% of the pieces on this board are nice, but they're nothing more than copycats of styles from all composers that are already dead for 200 years.

Do you really all have to stay in the field of already billion times eaten and beaten classical sound? Is that really the purpose of the music? I don't think so. Ok, I mean, we all have different musical tastes and we perceive music differently. What is brilliance to someone, to someone else is crap. 
If you want to practice technical gymnastics with piano, you're on the right track then, but if you want to make something that will move some people, something different, something original, like Pugg already said, then return from 19th century to 21st century and make something that is yours. Develop your own style. To me, personally, it doesn't matter how complex your music is. It's more matter to me how I feel about it and how its overall musical construction sounds. To other listeners here, it's probably more important that you sound the way you sound, so I'm in minority here. 
I understand that music is mathematic to some musicians, but imo that's very wrong view on music. I always liked music because of the way it made me feel... really nothing else. Honestly, mathematics doesn't make me feel anything. 
I'm not saying that you piece is bad, because it certainly isn't and it's quite nice piece of music, but for God's sake, create your own style. Create something completely different and crazy even though it will suck at beginning. Search inside of yourself and not inside of all dead composers. You obviously already have enough skills to do that change.


----------



## Alon

I thought it was very nice.


----------



## Pugg

Alon said:


> I thought it was very nice.


But there is so much "nice" in the world.


----------



## Omnimusic

nikola said:


> I'll try to answer to this question. Unlike probably many other composers here I'm not a 'professional'. I'm an amateur and I started to compose music because I wanted to and I wanted to enjoy in the process and I do enjoy in it even though my piano playing sucks. I even don't write music sheet, because I don't know how to and I don't care.
> From technical point of view my music is to many "trained" ears too simple. Of course, that is only one side of the perceiving point.
> 
> What I noticed on this board and on other boards where classically trained composers post their music is that most of the time such music is pastiche of all already known classical music. Your piece is nice, but if I want to listen to Beethoven's or Mozart's or any other famous classical composer piano music, do you think that I would listen to your music?
> I wouldn't. Your piece is technically very nice and 90% of the pieces on this board are nice, but they're nothing more than copycats of styles from all composers that are already dead for 200 years.
> 
> Do you really all have to stay in the field of already billion times eaten and beaten classical sound? Is that really the purpose of the music? I don't think so. Ok, I mean, we all have different musical tastes and we perceive music differently. What is brilliance to someone, to someone else is crap.
> If you want to practice technical gymnastics with piano, you're on the right track then, but if you want to make something that will move some people, something different, something original, like Pugg already said, then return from 19th century to 21st century and make something that is yours. Develop your own style. To me, personally, it doesn't matter how complex your music is. It's more matter to me how I feel about it and how its overall musical construction sounds. To other listeners here, it's probably more important that you sound the way you sound, so I'm in minority here.
> I understand that music is mathematic to some musicians, but imo that's very wrong view on music. I always liked music because of the way it made me feel... really nothing else. Honestly, mathematics doesn't make me feel anything.
> I'm not saying that you piece is bad, because it certainly isn't and it's quite nice piece of music, but for God's sake, create your own style. Create something completely different and crazy even though it will suck at beginning. Search inside of yourself and not inside of all dead composers. You obviously already have enough skills to do that change.


Thank you nikola for letting me know your thoughts about my music.
Best regards


----------



## nikola

Omnimusic said:


> Thank you nikola for letting me know your thoughts about my music.
> Best regards


I hope I wasn't too harsh. That was actually not opinion about "your music" since I only heard this piece, but that is my overall opinion of what I can hear on boards like this one considering music. When I say that your piece is nice, I don't mean that it's shallow or banal, quite opposite, but I think that people should try more to find their own way of composing, not by forcing it, but by doing what they would actually like and want to do. I don't think that anybody's music should sound like Chopin's or Beethoven's music unless they really feel that they fit into such style of music. 
Also, being "original" is mostly quite indeterminate term. Nobody needs to invent a new tone or harmony, but people should also not force themselves to copy styles from 200 years old composers. To be honest, most of classical music is technical gymnastics even though there are many brilliant pieces. These are different times and world needs a different, but also great music.


----------

